# Mauna Loa erupting at summit crater - 27/11/22



## DianeG (Nov 28, 2022)

Mauna Loa - Volcano Updates | U.S. Geological Survey
					

The Hawaiian Volcano Observatory issues updates and other types of Mauna Loa notifications as activity warrants.




					www.usgs.gov
				




“At approximately 11:30 p.m. HST this evening, November 27, an eruption began in Moku‘āweoweo, the summit caldera of Mauna Loa, inside Hawai‘i Volcanoes National Park. At this time, lava flows are contained within the summit area and are not threatening downslope communities.  Winds may carry volcanic gas and possibly fine ash and Pele’s hair downwind.

Residents at risk from Mauna Loa lava flows should review preparedness and refer to Hawai‘i County Civil Defense information for further guidance. 

Based on past events, the early stages of a Mauna Loa eruption can be very dynamic and the location and advance of lava flows can change rapidly.    

If the eruption remains in Moku‘āweoweo, lava flows will most likely be confined within the caldera walls.  However, if the eruptive vents migrate outside its walls, lava flows may move rapidly downslope.   

HVO is in close consultation with emergency management partners and will be monitoring the volcano closely to provide further updates on activity.  As soon as possible, HVO will conduct aerial reconnaissance to better describe the eruption and assess hazards.”


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 28, 2022)

If we're lucky, it will stay in the caldera and that's that.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 28, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> If we're lucky, it will stay in the caldera and that's that.


Madam Pele does as she wants.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 28, 2022)

More info about Mauna Loa's eruption.

TS


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 28, 2022)

I have to question how much predictive information they're getting from their monitoring.  The Hawaii Tracker email I received last night three hours before the eruption said things had calmed down to a previous state, and that things seemed ongoing and very normal. Nothing indicated an eruption was imminent. Three hours later the volcano erupted.  It seems almost like they were a bit surprised it happened.

Maybe I have higher expectations of the monitoring than they do.  But isn't that what it's supposed to be tracking?

Dave


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 28, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I have to question how much predictive information they're getting from their monitoring.  The Hawaii Tracker email I received last night three hours before the eruption said things had calmed down to a previous state, and that things seemed ongoing and very normal. Nothing indicated an eruption was imminent. Three hours later the volcano erupted.  It seems almost like they were a bit surprised it happened.
> 
> Maybe I have higher expectations of the monitoring than they do.  But isn't that what it's supposed to be tracking?
> 
> Dave


I subscribe to the USGS Hawaiian Volcano Status Report, which has been reporting daily the number of small earthquakes detected under Mauna Loa due to magma moving upwards in various locations. There was a decrease in that number over the last week, then an increase yesterday. It also reported deformations in various locations.  I guess that’s the best they can do at this time - they can say the volcano is in a state of heightened unrest, but they can’t say that the ground will crack open and lava begin erupting at a specific date and time or a specific location. I think it’s great that they could at least tell people to pay attention and get ready for a possible eruptIon. It’s like when a hurricane is just entering the Gulf of Mexico from the Caribbean, and we don’t know whether it will hit us or somewhere else along the coast — we have to watch it and begin preliminary preparations


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 28, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I subscribe to the USGS Hawaiian Volcano Status Report, which has been reporting daily the number of small earthquakes detected under Mauna Loa due to magma moving upwards in various locations. There was a decrease in that number over the last week, then an increase yesterday. It also reported deformations in various locations.  I guess that’s the best they can do at this time - they can say the volcano is in a state of heightened unrest, but they can’t say that the ground will crack open and lava begin erupting at a specific date and time or a specific location. I think it’s great that they could at least tell people to pay attention and get ready for a possible eruptIon. It’s like when a hurricane is just entering the Gulf of Mexico from the Caribbean, and we don’t know whether it will hit us or somewhere else along the coast — we have to watch it and begin preliminary preparations



I get the same email, I think.  I referred to the one from last evening, timestamped 8:14PM, that started out with "We continue to monitor Mauna Loa but there are no significant changes in the current activity," and then the one timestamped 1:14AM that said, "After a summit earthquake swarm late this evening Mauna Loa erupted at the summit."

It just seemed like they were a bit surprised.  

Dave


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 28, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I get the same email, I think.  I referred to the one from last evening, timestamped 8:14PM, that started out with "We continue to monitor Mauna Loa but there are no significant changes in the current activity," and then the one timestamped 1:14AM that said, "After a summit earthquake swarm late this evening Mauna Loa erupted at the summit."
> 
> It just seemed like they were a bit surprised.
> 
> Dave


I didn’t take it that way. All along, I’ve seen it as “Mauna Loa might be getting ready to erupt, but we can’t be sure. We’re watching closely and will let you know ASAP if there’s a change.” Kind of like the 5-day forecast cone for a hurricane - there’s simply a limitation on their forecasting ability. And the fact that I got the notice of the eruption at roughly 4 AM Central time rather than in mid-afternoon as usual, told me they were watching closely and were ready to send out that notice timely.

PS the USGS emails I got when the number of earthquakes were decreasing didn’t say anything to the effect that things seemed normal.  They just reported the number of earthquakes, where they were, that deformation was seen but inflation at the summit wasn’t.  Kind of dry, just the facts, Ma’am! Maybe the Hawaii Tracker is different? The USGS subscription page is https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/vns2/.


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2022)

From Kona last night.


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2022)

Here's a short.


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2022)

And from the news.









						State develops action plan as lava approaches key Hawaii Island highway
					

Lava has already cut across a private road.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2022)

More information coming in.









						State develops action plan as lava approaches key Hawaii Island highway
					

Lava has already cut across a private road.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2022)

Lava has flowed to the northeast rift zone.










						VAN/VONA - Mauna Loa RED/WARNING - Eruption moved to Northeast Rift Zone | U.S. Geological Survey
					

Eruption has moved to Mauna Loa’s Northeast Rift Zone. Local hazards include lava flows, ash and tephra fall, and heavy vog.




					www.usgs.gov


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 28, 2022)

Ahh life in Paradise. Please stay safe if you are near  this


----------



## lynne (Nov 28, 2022)

They thankfully canceled the ash advisory island wide.  We will be in for quite a bit of VOG during this time,  it is overcast and gray in Kohala.  Everyone on the island is posting pics from Kona, Hilo and driving on the saddle.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 28, 2022)

The caretakers at the farm report 1/4" of ash and not much else. The next rain will wash it all away.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 28, 2022)

We are in Maui and heading to waikoloa in two days.  what’s the risk to waikoloa?


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 28, 2022)

Monkeyboy said:


> We are in Maui and heading to waikoloa in two days.  what’s the risk to waikoloa?



Right now? Nothing. 

It looks like it's going to go NE again like it did in 1984. But Mauna Loa is the most unpredictable of the volcanoes. Spin a Twister spinner. If a rift area opens up, Waikoloa could literally be buried. It's unlikely. But it's a possibility. My farm is also in danger. The risk is low. But the percentage chance is higher than zero.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 28, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Right now? Nothing.
> 
> It looks like it's going to go NE again like it did in 1984. But Mauna Loa is the most unpredictable of the volcanoes. Spin a Twister spinner. If a rift area opens up, Waikoloa could literally be buried. It's unlikely. But it's a possibility. My farm is also in danger. The risk is low. But the percentage chance is higher than zero.


thanks Scoop I hope your farm will be ok.  As I understand it the flow is fairly slow and we should have time to evacuate?  Debating on changing plans.


----------



## lynne (Nov 28, 2022)

A friend took this photo from Kona pier last evening


----------



## Luanne (Nov 28, 2022)

Monkeyboy said:


> We are in Maui and heading to waikoloa in two days.  what’s the risk to waikoloa?


I would look for the most current information here:






						November 27-December 10, 2022 | U.S. Geological Survey
					

Mauna Loa had not erupted since 1984—its longest quiet period in recorded history.




					www.usgs.gov


----------



## artringwald (Nov 28, 2022)

DianeG said:


> Winds may carry volcanic gas and possibly fine ash and Pele’s hair downwind.


NWS issues special weather statement, warning of Pele’s hair near Kilauea.








						NWS issues special weather statement, warning of Pele’s hair near Kilauea
					

Pele’s hair, which is abrasive, can cause skin and eye irritation, similar to volcanic ash.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2022)

A small word on travel.









						Mauna Loa Eruption Will Alter Hawaii Travel In These Ways
					

A range of short and long-term impacts on Hawaii travel, as it is altered with the first such eruption in 40 years.



					beatofhawaii.com


----------



## slip (Nov 28, 2022)

Arial view.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 28, 2022)

it's so funny - I almost expected Mauna Loa's eruption to look different from Kilauea's. As if the magma/lava is somehow different.  Silly me.  

 Dave


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 28, 2022)

We are scheduled to fly to Kona next Monday, stay at King’s Land for 5 nights and then fly to Maui, so are also keeping an eye on this and considering our options.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## lynne (Nov 28, 2022)

This afternoon's report:









						UPDATE: Only lowest of 3 fissures remains active on Mauna Loa; lava flow at 10,000 feet | Big Island Now
					

Three fissures have opened and are fountaining lava on the northeast rift zone of Mauna Loa, officials confirmed during a state press conference this afternoon.




					bigislandnow.com


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 28, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> The caretakers at the farm report 1/4" of ash and not much else. The next rain will wash it all away.


Nature's Fertilizer.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 28, 2022)

We’re planning our first trip back to Hawaii since covid.  Wow, this is like Summer 2018.  We were going to do 2 weeks at the Bay Club on the Big Island and 2 weeks at Lagoon Tower at HHV when Kilauea erupted.  Luckily we were able to move the Bay Club reservation to Hokulani and we just did 4 weeks on Oahu.  We’re still months away but I think I better have a back up plan.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 28, 2022)

Real time map of vog.



			VMAP Vog Forecast Dashboard


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 28, 2022)

Monkeyboy said:


> thanks Scoop I hope your farm will be ok.  As I understand it the flow is fairly slow and we should have time to evacuate?  Debating on changing plans.





mjm1 said:


> We are scheduled to fly to Kona next Monday, stay at King’s Land for 5 nights and then fly to Maui, so are also keeping an eye on this and considering our options.



If you look at the maps of the Mauna Loa rift zones in post #27 by @lynne , you can see the main risk would be toward Hilo, and maybe to the southwest toward South Point if the SW rift zone were to activate (which isn't expected). Anyone traveling to Kohala/Waikoloa should have no issues, other than maybe an increase in Vog. The only other impact might be if the flows were to eventually reach the Saddle Road between Kohala and Hilo, it would mean that shortcut to/from Hilo would be severed for a while, requiring the long drive around the south tip or around the northeast coast that we all had to do before Saddle Road was improved years ago.

If I were traveling to Waikoloa tomorrow, there's no way I would even contemplate a change. While it's correct the risk is non-zero, there's also always the risk a major earthquake somewhere in the Pacific rim could generate a tsunami on Hawaii with no warning. I would expect the risk of this eruption requiring an evacuation of Waikoloa to be in the same probability category as a major tsunami - not zero, but very, very, very low.

Waikoloa would have more to be concerned about if Hualalai were to erupt one day. I believe it is still considered active, even though it has not erupted in over 200 years.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 29, 2022)

I just spoke with a rep at King Land and they are operating as usual at this time. No expectation that things will change, but they are listening for what the mayor will say. I also spoke with a rep with Hawaiian Airlines and they are operating as usual as well. Hopefully things stay that way but time will tell.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 29, 2022)

lynne said:


> This afternoon's report:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Lynn helps a lot.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 29, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> If you look at the maps of the Mauna Loa rift zones in post #27 by @lynne , you can see the main risk would be toward Hilo, and maybe to the southwest toward South Point if the SW rift zone were to activate (which isn't expected). Anyone traveling to Kohala/Waikoloa should have no issues, other than maybe an increase in Vog. The only other impact might be if the flows were to eventually reach the Saddle Road between Kohala and Hilo, it would mean that shortcut to/from Hilo would be severed for a while, requiring the long drive around the south tip or around the northeast coast that we all had to do before Saddle Road was improved years ago.
> 
> If I were traveling to Waikoloa tomorrow, there's no way I would even contemplate a change. While it's correct the risk is non-zero, there's also always the risk a major earthquake somewhere in the Pacific rim could generate a tsunami on Hawaii with no warning. I would expect the risk of this eruption requiring an evacuation of Waikoloa to be in the same probability category as a major tsunami - not zero, but very, very, very low.
> 
> Waikoloa would have more to be concerned about if Hualalai were to erupt one day. I believe it is still considered active, even though it has not erupted in over 200 years.


Thanks Jim.  Helps a lot.


----------



## DianeG (Nov 29, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> If you look at the maps of the Mauna Loa rift zones in post #27 by @lynne , you can see the main risk would be toward Hilo, and maybe to the southwest toward South Point if the SW rift zone were to activate (which isn't expected). Anyone traveling to Kohala/Waikoloa should have no issues, other than maybe an increase in Vog. The only other impact might be if the flows were to eventually reach the Saddle Road between Kohala and Hilo, it would mean that shortcut to/from Hilo would be severed for a while, requiring the long drive around the south tip or around the northeast coast that we all had to do before Saddle Road was improved years ago.
> 
> If I were traveling to Waikoloa tomorrow, there's no way I would even contemplate a change. While it's correct the risk is non-zero, there's also always the risk a major earthquake somewhere in the Pacific rim could generate a tsunami on Hawaii with no warning. I would expect the risk of this eruption requiring an evacuation of Waikoloa to be in the same probability category as a major tsunami - not zero, but very, very, very low.
> 
> Waikoloa would have more to be concerned about if Hualalai were to erupt one day. I believe it is still considered active, even though it has not erupted in over 200 years.



I completely agree with your assessment.

Vog, however, very much can be an impactful concern for anyone with respiratory issues and young children.
The VOG Dashboard and this map are good tools to monitor that and better understand the risks:









						Vog Information Dashboard | IVHHN
					

Hawaii Interagency Vog Information Dashboard




					vog.ivhhn.org
				






			VMAP Vog Forecast Dashboard
		


Unfortunately, Kailua-Kona/Keauhou timeshares tend to be in the thick of it - with the Waikoloa ones less affected usually. Sometimes, due to prevailing winds, parts of Maui get hit worse. With the 2018 Kilauea eruption, even Waikiki got some bad vog days. For the coming weeks, Kauai will be the safest bet when it comes to avoiding vog.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 29, 2022)

We bought the farm during the worst of the Kilauea eruption. Vog was considered "worst in my lifetime" by my older neighbors. It wasn't THAT bad. It was like being too close to a smoky barbecue occasionally.


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2022)

A news update this morning.


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 29, 2022)

Here's an interesting graphic from the USGS web site that shows where lava tends to flow from Mauna Loa.

The current eruptive fissure vents are located in the Northeast Rift Zone which is the sort of purplish area between the light blue-colored (1984) and light yellow-colored (1880) areas. As you can, see from the grayish historical flows, those flows tend to go downhill toward Hilo (blue area) at a slow pace. The main risk to Waikoloa would seem to be from any flows that propagate into the orange area, as they apparently did in 1859. So unless new eruption fissures develop in that area northwest of the summit, there would appear to be little to no lava risk to Waikoloa from the current eruption, unless something very significant and unexpected changes.

The red area is the one that is the most dangerous, as any lava that erupts in those areas can reach populated areas south of Kailua-Kona in just hours. At present though, there is no lava erupting in that Southwest Rift Zone, and the HVO doesn't expect it to happen, since the current activity is propagating to the northeast.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 29, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> Here's an interesting graphic from the USGS web site that shows where lava tends to flow from Mauna Loa.
> 
> The current eruptive fissure vents are located in the Northeast Rift Zone which is the sort of purplish area between the light blue-colored (1984) and light yellow-colored (1880) areas. As you can, see from the grayish historical flows, those flows tend to go downhill toward Hilo (blue area) at a slow pace. The main risk to Waikoloa would seem to be from any flows that propagate into the orange area, as they apparently did in 1859. So unless new eruption fissures develop in that area northwest of the summit, there would appear to be little to no lava risk to Waikoloa from the current eruption, unless something very significant and unexpected changes.
> 
> ...



Whereabouts is the NOAA Observatory road on this map?  (Roughly speaking)

Dave


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 29, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Whereabouts is the NOAA Observatory road on this map?  (Roughly speaking)
> 
> Dave



Here is a brand new map from HVO that shows the current flows. It's a different scale than the other map I posted, but it gives you a flavor for the flow progression and shows the Observatory road and a small piece of Saddle Road. If you compare the two maps, it would appear the current flows are flowing close to the dividing line between the orange and blue areas in the first map, maybe a bit to the east of the diving line in the western-most part of the blue area. I would conclude that Saddle Road is definitely at risk of being impacted if the event continues at the same rate for another day or two.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 29, 2022)

Thanks, Jim.  That's ^^^ what I was wondering about.  The video @slip posted said the flow was moving North, but was still in the 3rd Rift zone. Trying to figure out the orientation of things.

Hope everyone stays safe.  A road can be repaired.  People, not so much.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 29, 2022)

billymach4 said:


> Nature's Fertilizer.


Not really.  Volcanic ash has little plant nutrient value. There's no tilth, whatever minerals are present are well fixed in an insoluble mineral matrix, and ash has almost no nitrogen.  Over time, as the ash weathers and organics build up in the soil it might be come fertile, largely due to it has a nice balance of moisture drainage and retention characterists. . 

With soils that are almost entirely mineral, usually the first step in the breakdown process is for mosses and lichens to establish themselves first, because they don't need external nutrients.  Their roots generate acids that begin the process of breaking down the rock - just as they do on rocks, concrete, and roofing shingles around a house. 

And if the ash consolidates into tuff, it will be a nearly impervious rock layer.

In areas that have had significant ash fall, ten years later there isn't much growing on the ash.

After Mt. St. Helens erupted, there was an interesting study done.  In portions of the Cascade forests downwind, the there is a checkerboard mix of lands owned by private timber companies and land that was part of the National Forest.  After the blast, the timber companies conducted salvage operations, removing as much timber as they could before it rotted.  In the process the harvesting activities disrupted the ash deposits on those lands. Meanwhile, the government owned parcels were left fallow.  About ten years after the eruption, there was much more recovery of plant life in the harvested parcels than in the fallow lands.

Similarly, after the Mt. St. Helens eruption, a lot of ash  was dredged from the Toutle and Cowlitz Rivers on the west side of Mt. St. Helens.  Much of the spoil was was placed in piles and mounds along the shoreline.  Where I-5 parallels the Toutle River, the mounds were about 30 feet high and hundreds of yards long.  When I moved to Washington in 1993, those mounds were largely barren - that was thirteen years after the eruption.  It wasn't  until about 2000 that some hardy grasses and shrubs were able to take root.  Below is a picture of one of those dredge piles from Street View, Sep 2019. Not exactly verdant.


----------



## lynne (Nov 29, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> Here is a brand new map from HVO that shows the current flows. It's a different scale than the other map I posted, but it gives you a flavor for the flow progression and shows the Observatory road and a small piece of Saddle Road. If you compare the two maps, it would appear the current flows are flowing close to the dividing line between the orange and blue areas in the first map, maybe a bit to the east of the diving line in the western-most part of the blue area. I would conclude that Saddle Road is definitely at risk of being impacted if the event continues at the same rate for another day or two.
> 
> View attachment 69270


A few more details addressing @JIMinNC
Mauna Loa's Northeast Rift Zone eruption has continued into its second full day. At this time, two fissures are active. The longest and largest lava flow comes from fissure 3. This lava flow crossed the Mauna Loa Weather Observatory Road at approximately 8 p.m. yesterday (November 28). As shown on this map, the flow front is about 5.5 miles from Saddle Road.

Overnight satellite views allowed USGS analysts to accurately map some of the most active flows, displayed in red. Dashed lines and points mark the further downslope progression of the flows.


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2022)

Another update from a couple hours ago. 









						State develops action plan as lava approaches key Hawaii Island highway
					

Lava has already cut across a private road.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2022)

How is this for opposites.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 30, 2022)

Thank you all for the updates and links. I’m passing them on to DD, who is booked to spend time in Kona and in Hilo the week after New Year’s, and to my dad, who loves the BI!


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Nov 30, 2022)

Here is some helicopter footage of the eruption yesterday.









						Stunning video shows lava from Hawaii's Mauna Loa spewing into air | Fox News Video
					

Footage taken by a helicopter has captured close-up views of Hawaii's Mauna Loa volcano erupting. (Credit: Paradise Helicopters)




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 30, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> it's so funny - I almost expected Mauna Loa's eruption to look different from Kilauea's. As if the magma/lava is somehow different.  Silly me.
> 
> Dave



The continental shelves move over a single weak spot in the Earth's Crust. That's why the Hawaiian archipelago stretches like a string of pearls over the Pacific. The newest island (Kamaehuakanalo) is already being formed Southeast of Big Island. That'll be a mouthful in a quarter million years when timeshares are being built there.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> The continental shelves move over a single weak spot in the Earth's Crust. That's why the Hawaiian archipelago stretches like a string of pearls over the Pacific. The newest island (Kamaehuakanalo) is already being formed Southeast of Big Island. That'll be a mouthful in a quarter million years when timeshares are being built there.



I thought it was Loihi. 

EDIT: Googled it, and see they renamed it.

Dave


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 30, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I thought it was Loihi. Or is there a need one?
> 
> Dave


New name; same volcano.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2022)

vacationtime1 said:


> New name; same volcano.



Of course they renamed it.  Why keep it easy when they can make it complicated?


----------



## DianeG (Nov 30, 2022)

This morning’s USGS update forecasts the likelihood of the lava reaching the Saddle Road in the next two days: 





						Mauna Loa - Volcano Updates | U.S. Geological Survey
					

The Hawaiian Volcano Observatory issues updates and other types of Mauna Loa notifications as activity warrants.




					www.usgs.gov
				




That will cause quite the congestion on the two remaining coastal cross-island routes for likely a long while, if lava gobbles that beautiful new road. Plus many of the hospitality industry workers in Waikoloa and Kailua-Kona commute daily from Hilo.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 30, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> The continental shelves move over a single weak spot in the Earth's Crust.


Hawaii isn't the only one.  There are several other weak spots creating a string of volcanoes.  One of the most well-known is Yellowstone.

The Hawaiian chain can be traced all the way to the Aleutian Trench.  So it's the longest (and hence the oldest) of those


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 30, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Of course they renamed it.  Why keep it easy when they can make it complicated?


Like Istanbul and Constantinople. Wasn't there a song about that?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 30, 2022)

I didn't realize that they renamed Loihi either, when did that happen?

I went to Hawaii for the 2018 eruption.  While devastating for some, I find the whole thing facinating.  I would love to go back to Hawaii for Loa erupting.  Plumbing for Mouna Loa, Kilauea and Loihi (or whatever it is now called) is likely all linked together.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 30, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> I would love to go back to Hawaii for Loa erupting.



If you're willing to grab a chain saw and whack some Brazilian Pepper trees, you can stay for free...


----------



## lynne (Nov 30, 2022)

Emergency crews respond to 3 car crashes on Daniel K. Inouye Highway since Mauna Loa eruption | Big Island Now
					

County leaders are urging caution to the public coming to see the Mauna Loa eruption after emergency crews have responded to three car crashes on Daniel K. Inouye Highway since the flow began.




					bigislandnow.com
				




Daniel K Inouye hwy (Saddle Road) is traveled at high speeds (the only highway in the county allowing for 60mph travel) for many who commute between Hilo and Kona.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 30, 2022)

lynne said:


> Emergency crews respond to 3 car crashes on Daniel K. Inouye Highway since Mauna Loa eruption | Big Island Now
> 
> 
> County leaders are urging caution to the public coming to see the Mauna Loa eruption after emergency crews have responded to three car crashes on Daniel K. Inouye Highway since the flow began.
> ...



It's almost certain the Saddle Road is going to be shut until this is over.


----------



## lynne (Nov 30, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> It's almost certain the Saddle Road is going to be shut until this is over.


I tend to agree.  The biggest impact will be commuters driving or taking Hele On which will add an additional 1/2 hour to their daily commute and all the additional traffic having to navigate through Kamuela.

You can see the flows from almost everywhere on the island without driving and creating a hazard on saddle road.  I am sure the observatory scientiests who have to maintain the equipment are none too happy about the crowds and congestion.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 30, 2022)

lynne said:


> Daniel K Inouye hwy (Saddle Road) *is traveled at high speeds* (the only highway in the county allowing for 60mph travel) for many who commute between Hilo and Kona.


It's so cute that you think 60 mph is "high speed".   80 mph speed limits or even higher are not unheard of in the western US -- which means you can travel at 85-90 w/o being bothered by the po-po.  And of course the US has nothing on Germany, which is in a whole other class.

Kurt


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 30, 2022)

lynne said:


> I tend to agree.  The biggest impact will be commuters driving or taking Hele On which will add an additional 1/2 hour to their daily commute and all the additional traffic having to navigate through Kamuela.
> 
> You can see the flows from almost everywhere on the island without driving and creating a hazard on saddle road.  I am sure the observatory scientiests who have to maintain the equipment are none too happy about the crowds and congestion.


Aloha,
I'm guessing they are more bothered by the VOG and glow.  The observatories are air conditioned (to keep the equipment nighttime cold during the day). It wouldn't surprise me to learn that they are keeping the domes closed to protect their equipment.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> It's so cute that you think 60 mph is "high speed".   80 mph speed limits or even higher are not unheard of in the western US -- which means you can travel at 85-90 w/o being bothered by the po-po.  And of course the US has nothing on Germany, which is in a whole other class.
> 
> Kurt



Not cute, but certainly relevant.  In Hawaii, 60 mph is the highest speed allowed. It's not the Mainland: The H-1 Freeway on Oahu is the longest freeway in the state - and it's just 27 miles long.

Dave


----------



## lynne (Nov 30, 2022)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> I'm guessing they are more bothered by the VOG and glow.  The observatories are air conditioned (to keep the equipment nighttime cold during the day). It wouldn't surprise me to learn that they are keeping the domes closed to protect their equipment.


Yes, the observatories are kept at constant temp.  The issue is the traffic more than anything where scientists and staff have to get to Hale Pohaku.  We were lucky enough to get to know one of the engineers at James Clerk Maxwell telescope and were able to get a personal tour.  On another occasion, we were able to tour Subaru.


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 30, 2022)

The latest flow map.


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2022)

A plan for saddle road. If it gets cut off.


----------



## lynne (Dec 1, 2022)

A plan to help mitigate the crazy traffic congestion for viewing the lava









						New lava gawking route through Pōhakuloa Training Area to help with traffic and safety | Big Island Now
					

The new 4.5-mile one-way lava gawking route through Pōhakuloa Training Area land is an attempt to relieve congestion on Daniel K. Inouye Highway and address safety concerns while Mauna Loa is erupting.




					bigislandnow.com


----------



## ScoopKona (Dec 1, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> It's so cute that you think 60 mph is "high speed".



It's so cute that you think that 80mph is going to work on ANY of our Big Island roads.

The speed limit on the road to my farm is 20mph -- and going 21mph is stupidly risky. It's sheer cliff on one side and sheer drop on the other with no guard rails. Thankfully, I only have to travel on this road two miles any time I leave home.

This is why I see tourist cars stuck IN TREES in Captain Cook, Hawaii.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 1, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> It's so cute that you think that 80mph is going to work on ANY of our Big Island roads.


And where did I say that?  I think you need to improve a bit on your reading comprehension.  And also the meaning of a "" in a post.

Good grief. 

Kurt

P.S. When are you going to man up and become a paying member of this site, rather than mooching off Brian as a platform for all your "great" pontifications?


----------



## ScoopKona (Dec 1, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> And where did I say that?  I think you need to improve a bit on your reading comprehension.  And also the meaning of a "" in a post.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> Kurt



Your words. I'm just recycling them.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 1, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Your words. I'm just recycling them.


Obviously you can't read, because nowhere did I state that I thought 80 mph would work on Hawaii.  And seriously -- when are you going man up and start paying for this site?

Kurt


----------



## ScoopKona (Dec 1, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> Obviously you can't read, because nowhere did I state that I thought 80 mph would work on Hawaii.  And seriously -- when are you going man up and start paying for this site?
> 
> Kurt



Already paying. 
And @lynne  is absolutely right. The saddle road is our high-speed connection. Whether or not that qualifies for your lack-of-empathy criteria. We're about to lose that. And a lot of people are going to suffer because their commutes are going to suck. 
I don't think you care one whit about that. But that's how it's going.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Dec 2, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> It's almost certain the Saddle Road is going to be shut until this is over.


Which route would you suggest?  Thinking on going in a few hrs.


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2022)

Know before you go. From the news tonight.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 2, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Already paying.


Yeah, right.  That's why you are listed as "Guest" instead of "Member".  Nice try, though.


> I don't think you care one whit about that.


And again with the reading comprehension -- never said that either.  You really have an issue with that, don't you.

Kurt


----------



## Monkeyboy (Dec 2, 2022)

slip said:


> Know before you go. From the news tonight.


Thanks Slip appreciate it


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2022)

The Big Island is busy with 2 eruptions going on.


----------



## ScoopKona (Dec 2, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> Yeah, right.  That's why you are listed as "Guest" instead of "Member".  Nice try, though.
> 
> And again with the reading comprehension -- never said that either.  You really have an issue with that, don't you.
> 
> Kurt



Ask TugBrian if it's that important to you.

Since the paid section doesn't have anything which applies to me, I've never pursued getting the label fixed.



Monkeyboy said:


> Which route would you suggest?  Thinking on going in a few hrs.



There really is no better route. Either you go around Mamalahoa to the north or to the south. Both are going to add hours to the trip. And the increased traffic from commuters is going to make a bad situation worse. I would avoid any east-west travel entirely. Just stay in whatever area you're visiting.

There are lots of people who live around Hilo but work in Kailua-Kona. They still have to get to work.


----------



## DianeG (Dec 2, 2022)

slip said:


> The Big Island is busy with 2 eruptions going on.


----------



## ScoopKona (Dec 2, 2022)

DianeG said:


> Meme



Since it's impossible to see lava at Volcanoes NP (just the glow), everyone is flocking to the saddle road to get a glimpse. I'm glad I'm on vacation so I don't have to deal with the increased traffic. My wife said she hopes it's still going when we return -- so she can see lava fountains for the first time in her life. 

I hope the eruption dies out just as soon as possible. I'll catch it next time. My neighbor drove the saddle road two days ago. He said it took hours because of all the lookie-lous.


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 2, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Since it's impossible to see lava at Volcanoes NP (just the glow),


I don’t think this is true. We saw lava at Volcanoes NP in Kilauea back in February and I believe that same vent is still erupting. You park at the devastation trail parking area and walk a half mile or so down a closed portion of Crater Rim Rd to a NPS viewing site. 

Here’s a pic.


----------



## DianeG (Dec 2, 2022)

Here are two pics of the two eruptions caught in the same frame (Kilauea bottom left) taken in HVNP:









(not my photos, author(s) unknown)


----------



## ScoopKona (Dec 2, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> I don’t think this is true. We saw lava at Volcanoes NP in Kilauea back in February and I believe that same vent is still erupting. You park at the devastation trail parking area and walk a half mile or so down a closed portion of Crater Rim Rd to a NPS viewing site.
> 
> Here’s a pic.
> 
> View attachment 69501



There was a big fence there last month when I tried to take visiting friends there.


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 2, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> There was a big fence there last month when I tried to take visiting friends there.


The NPS website still lists that site we went to as a great lava viewing site for Kilauea. There was a fence to keep people on the viewing ledge, but it doesn’t block anyone’s view.


----------



## Breezy52 (Dec 2, 2022)

I have cancelled our Dec. 17-January 5 Big Island trip.  Asthma.  Have had 2 years of trouble with smoke from wildfires.  The air quality in Kona  is good now, but I can't chance it.  Sigh.  I am pretty close now to being superstitious about me & Hawaii.  Out of 5 trips that we've planned, 4 down. Have made it when someone else plans it.  But that's just silly thinking, yes??  Still planning on Maui Dec. 10-17 and if I can find something else on another island, at least another week.


----------



## lynne (Dec 3, 2022)

So much for the 60mph on the highway









						Police remind motorists to drive with caution on Saddle Road | Big Island Now
					

Increased traffic on the highway is causing congestion between Maunakea Access Road and Gilbert Kahele Recreation Area as people flock to see the lava flows on Mauna Loa's Northeast Rift Zone.




					bigislandnow.com


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 3, 2022)

Is it true that tourism is up because of this volcano erupting?


----------



## Great3 (Dec 3, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Ask TugBrian if it's that important to you.
> 
> Since the paid section doesn't have anything which applies to me, I've never pursued getting the label fixed.



This is how you fix the label yourself:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/t...bs-member-codeword-in-your-tugbbs-profile.53/

Not that you have to do it .

Great3


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 3, 2022)

Great3 said:


> This is how you fix the label yourself:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/t...bs-member-codeword-in-your-tugbbs-profile.53/
> 
> Not that you have to do it .
> 
> Great3


To the OP, that was so nice of you.


----------



## ScoopKona (Dec 3, 2022)

Great3 said:


> This is how you fix the label yourself:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/t...bs-member-codeword-in-your-tugbbs-profile.53/
> 
> Not that you have to do it .
> 
> Great3


I never got a code word. Oh well. 

And the computer I used is 2500 miles away right now. I checked the Spam folder. But nothing.


----------



## Great3 (Dec 3, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I never got a code word. Oh well.
> 
> And the computer I used is 2500 miles away right now. I checked the Spam folder. But nothing.


You don't get a code word in an email sent to you.  You get it by logging in here:





__





						Log In to the Timeshare Users Group Resort Database
					

Timeshare Users Group Members get access to Timeshare Resort Reviews as well as free timeshare resale, rental & exchange ads in the industry leading Marketplace!



					tug2.com
				




And when you view your membership info, you will see the Codeword assigned to you.





Great3


----------



## lynne (Dec 3, 2022)

Goddesses Pele and Poli’ahua bring lava and snow to Big Island summits on same day​








						Goddesses Pele and Poli’ahua bring lava and snow to Big Island summits on same day | Big Island Now
					

Hawaiian legends tell many stories about sisters Pele, the goddess of fire and volcanoes and Poli‘ahu, goddess of snow.




					bigislandnow.com
				




@pedro47 - yes, the number of visitors is way up as is the traffic on the roads


----------



## DianeG (Dec 4, 2022)

Breezy52 said:


> I have cancelled our Dec. 17-January 5 Big Island trip.  Asthma.  Have had 2 years of trouble with smoke from wildfires.  The air quality in Kona  is good now, but I can't chance it.  Sigh.





Breezy52 said:


> Still planning on Maui Dec. 10-17 and if I can find something else on another island, at least another week.



Unfortunately, Maui is being hit with vog too.


----------



## lynne (Dec 4, 2022)

Lava parking area temporarily closed after discovery of unexploded ordinance | Big Island Now
					

The Mauna Loa eruption viewing area along the Daniel K. Inouye Highway is temporarily closed for the next three hours due to a police investigation.




					bigislandnow.com
				




It is now back open


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 4, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Is it true that tourism is up because of this volcano erupting?



I also saw 2 news stories saying tourism was up. I wondered about that because a lot of people canceled their trip during the 2018 eruption. - No only to the big island but to the other islands as well.  I remember Hawaii tourism trying to get through it out that the other islands were just fine to visit.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Dec 5, 2022)

From  my 4 day experience Waikoloa and Kona are less busy than normal.  We are at ocean tower currently we have been able to get  front row parking all week and there were always multiple spots available.  Lines at Island gourmet  have been short.  Broke da mouth only had a 30 minute wait for food.


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 5, 2022)

Monkeyboy said:


> From  my 4 day experience Waikoloa and Kona are less busy than normal.  We are at ocean tower currently we have been able to get  front row parking all week and there were always multiple spots available.  Lines at Island gourmet  have been short.  Broke da mouth only had a 30 minute wait for food.


When you say less busy, are you comparing it to other years at this same time or comparing to different times of the year? The few weeks after Thanksgiving prior to the Christmas rush is generally one of their slower periods of the year anyway.


----------



## lynne (Dec 5, 2022)

Some hope for saddle road not getting covered and a group of visitors trespassing









						Mauna Loa Eruption Day 8: Creeping lava unlikely to cross Saddle Road for a week plus, if ever | Big Island Now
					

"The [Mauna Loa] lava flow is advancing sideways to the west and east about as fast as it is moving forward," said Ken Hon, Scientist-in-Charge of Hawaiian Volcano Observatory.




					bigislandnow.com


----------



## lynne (Dec 5, 2022)

More visitors than the usual, many rental cars on the road and more traffic









						Sold-out bookings, full occupancy: Mauna Loa eruption proves a boon for tourism industry
					

The majority of the hotels in Hilo are fully booked, including the Dolphin Bay Hotel.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## daviator (Dec 5, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> The NPS website still lists that site we went to as a great lava viewing site for Kilauea. There was a fence to keep people on the viewing ledge, but it doesn’t block anyone’s view.


I was just there (it's basically the Keanakako'i Overlook) on Saturday night and saw lava from that location.  There is not even a fence, just some traffic bollards with rope run between them.  Certainly nothing that blocks the view. 

Unfortunately, that site is a favorite for the paid tour groups who equip all of their participants with crazy-bright headlamps.  So walking down the closed portion of Crater Rim Dr., you will be constantly blinded (and have your night vision ruined) by light-wearers (there was lots of moonlight and extra lighting was completely unnecessary the night I went.)  Some of them even kept their lights on at the viewing site, which was really annoying.  My advice is to go as late as possible (11 pm is what I'd suggest) as the tour groups seem to be gone by then.

I didn't try going to the Saddle Road at night for Mauna Loa viewing; they are giving out $1,000 fines for stopping for that purpose.  They've now set up a one-way route on the old Saddle Road with the entrance near (but across the highway from) the rest stop that's roughly midway on the route.  That's probably good viewing, but it's a long way to drive late at night to get there.


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 5, 2022)

daviator said:


> I was just there (it's basically the Keanakako'i Overlook) on Saturday night and saw lava from that location.  There is not even a fence, just some traffic bollards with rope run between them.  Certainly nothing that blocks the view.
> 
> Unfortunately, that site is a favorite for the paid tour groups who equip all of their participants with crazy-bright headlamps.  So walking down the closed portion of Crater Rim Dr., you will be constantly blinded (and have your night vision ruined) by light-wearers (there was lots of moonlight and extra lighting was completely unnecessary the night I went.)  Some of them even kept their lights on at the viewing site, which was really annoying.  My advice is to go as late as possible (11 pm is what I'd suggest) as the tour groups seem to be gone by then.
> 
> I didn't try going to the Saddle Road at night for Mauna Loa viewing; they are giving out $1,000 fines for stopping for that purpose.  They've now set up a one-way route on the old Saddle Road with the entrance near (but across the highway from) the rest stop that's roughly midway on the route.  That's probably good viewing, but it's a long way to drive late at night to get there.


When we were there back in February, we spent a night at Volcano House to eliminate the long night drive. Just left most of our stuff at Kings Land and took an overnight bag plus camera gear and tripod. That works well for Kilauea, but wouldn't work for the Mauna Loa location well outside of the National Park.

Not sure if Mauna Loa will still be pumping when we're there in March 2023 - or if the new Saddle Road will still be open by then.


----------



## daviator (Dec 5, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> When we were there back in February, we spent a night at Volcano House to eliminate the long night drive. Just left most of our stuff at Kings Land and took an overnight bag plus camera gear and tripod. That works well for Kilauea, but wouldn't work for the Mauna Loa location well outside of the National Park.
> 
> Not sure if Mauna Loa will still be pumping when we're there in March 2023 - or if the new Saddle Road will still be open by then.


If the lava keeps moving toward the Saddle Road at its current speed, it will reach the road in late December.  But it's likely that it may slow down some more or spread out/stall before it gets there, so I think it's anyone's guess.  Certainly the experts aren't doing much predicting.

A week ago, the lava was moving so fast that it was only a couple of days from reaching the road, so it's slowing down pretty rapidly.  But that could change.  I hope the road won't get taken out.


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 6, 2022)

daviator said:


> If the lava keeps moving toward the Saddle Road at its current speed, it will reach the road in late December.  But it's likely that it may slow down some more or spread out/stall before it gets there, so I think it's anyone's guess.  Certainly the experts aren't doing much predicting.
> 
> A week ago, the lava was moving so fast that it was only a couple of days from reaching the road, so it's slowing down pretty rapidly.  But that could change.  I hope the road won't get taken out.


Yeah, the saddle between Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa is considerably flatter than the higher elevations, so it naturally slows with less slope. Only time will tell.


----------



## DianeG (Dec 6, 2022)

I just hope that Mauna Loa’s eruption is still as gentle (for lack of a better word) in time for our arrival in January, and not completely over by then.


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2022)

Right now, it sounds like the VOG is all over. We have it today here on Molokai but it is very windy today. 









						Vog Blankets Entire State Following Mauna Loa Eruption
					

Should you be concerned about Vog on your Hawaii vacation? Read more about this phenomenon.



					beatofhawaii.com


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 7, 2022)

The VOG was more noticeable here in Waikoloa and Kailua-Kona today, but thankfully it didn’t seem to affect us. The sky just wasn’t as nice to look at.

We plan to view the lava flow tomorrow or Friday night, so hopefully the air will be a bit better. Then we fly over to Maui on Saturday, so hope the VOG isn’t as noticeable there.

It certainly hasn’t stopped us from enjoying our time here!

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2022)

Better news for the Saddle Road.


----------



## lynne (Dec 8, 2022)

Someone is going to get seriously hurt and put first responders at risk









						3 visitors from Kazakhstan cited for hiking in closed area of Mauna Loa Forest Reserve | Big Island Now
					

Three men from Kazakhstan were cited on Wednesday after being seen by three different law enforcement agencies, in the closed area of the Mauna Loa Forest Reserve.




					bigislandnow.com
				




and trash left on the mountain:









						Hawaii Island to volcano spectators: ‘Take your ʻopala with you’
					

“We want to urge our community and visitors to take your ʻopala with you."




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 9, 2022)

We drove up there from Waikoloa late this afternoon and stayed for a bit after the sun set. It was very windy today and that continued during our visit. The temperature at 6pm was 50 degrees as we watched from Old Saddle Road. It was busy but overly so. There was also some clouds coming in from the Hilo side carried by the strong wind, so the view became more blocked the further east we drove. It was quite interesting to see even from a distance. We were glad we made the effort as we likely won’t have a chance to experience it again.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## lynne (Dec 13, 2022)

Thankful that the eruption has subsided for now:









						Volcano-viewing route limiting hours, to close Friday | Big Island Now
					

The 4.5-mile, one-way route will only be open to the public between 4 p.m. and midnight, starting Wednesday. It will close entirely on Friday.




					bigislandnow.com


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 14, 2022)

lynne said:


> Thankful that the eruption has subsided for now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and Pele seems to have gone to sleep at Halemaumau in Kilauea, too, per USGS Hawaiian Volcano Observatory notice yesterday.


----------



## alexadeparis (Dec 14, 2022)

Yup, here now and of course it would be just my luck that both would dry up while I am here. We did manage to see Kilauea have a little steam a few days ago, then they announced the next day it was stopped. I think the eruption at Mauna Loa stopped the same day.


----------

